# The Sims & /the Sims Unleased



## jack54 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi,
We have the original sims and we have bought some of the expansion packs the latest being the sims unleashed...I have tried everything and can't seem to get this game to install so I have uninstalled the Sims reinstalled then proceded to install the sims unleased it will not install it. It tells me that I need to put in the Sims so I do then I get to a point to put in unleased and same thing it exist and is not installed.. Does anyone have any ideas about what I might be doing wrong this is the right 2 games to work together so thats not it!
We are running windows XP.
Primary display device

Description : Intel(R) 82810 Graphics Controller
Manufacturer : Intel Corporation
Video Memory : 8 MB

----Sound, Video and Game Controllers-----------------------

Description : Intel(r) 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller
Manufacturer : Intel

Main Driver : ac97intc.sys
Version : 5.10.00.3523
Video Card : Intel(R) 82810 Graphics Controller
Video Driver : i81xdnt5.dll
Driver Version : 6.13.01.2872

Sound Card : Intel(r) 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller
Sound Driver : ac97intc.sys
Driver Version : 5.10.00.3523

DirectX : DirectX 8.1
Operating System Windows XP 5.1.2600

Here is the information off the report I sent to there website!
Any ideas or suggestions as to what to do or try?

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

I installed The Sims and various add-ons for my gf. Anyways here's how I did it and it works. Be sure to have legitmate copies of everything or chances are it won't work anyways.

Be sure there is nothing Sims related on your Harddrive (Eg: uninstall and delete your old Sims Folders and any other Sims utilities etc you may have used, some install seperately and have to be removed seperately)

1) Install The Sims

2) Install add-ons in the order they came out on the market
eg: Sims Unlimited, Hot Date, Vacation, Unleashed

3) this shoudl work provided you have enough space on your Hardrive. If you only want Unleashed then only install Unleashed after you install the original The Sims game

You must have "The Sims" installed before installing any of the add-ons.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jack54 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey,
I have done that 3 times but maybe I missed uninstalling something I did it thru add/remove programs.. I will try it again just to be sure.. I have plenty of hard drive space but I was wondering if memory could be causing this problem we have 128 on this computer...

Jack


----------



## jack54 (Nov 11, 2002)

I removed the programs thru add/remove then did a search for the files and still found 55 files what is the best way to get rid of these for sure....I tried to copy/paste the list but it will not let me do it! Any ideas on how to get rif of these files for sure!


Jack


----------



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm guessing you installed to the default location, just go to C:\Program Files and delete the "Maxis" Folder then start your reinstall of everything.


----------



## jack54 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey.
Ok I deleted the files tried re-install The Sims goes on fine but when I tried to put in unleased it goes about 90% then gives some message that goes fast about cystil error(not sure of exact wording) or something like this...... then the program exits without doing the install 
Any ideas?

Jack


----------



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

crc error?


----------



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

I found this info on EA's tech support pages:

Question 
When I attempt to play I get the error "That does not appear to be the correct CD".

Answer 
There are two places the error might appear:

1. If neither Hot Date nor Vacation is installed on the computer, Unleashed needs to copy some music files from either the Sims, or Livin Large, or House Party CD. The screen should let you know specifically which CD to insert. Swap in that CD, wait a few seconds, and click on Next.

2. The installation is prompting for the second Unleashed CD, but it is unable to read CD 2 properly.

First, check to see if there are any scratches, fingerprints, or marks of any kind on the disk surface. Something even as small as a piece of hair or a very light scratch can cause this error. If you find any fingerprints or debris try cleaning the CD with a soft cotton cloth. If after cleaning the CD the error still occurs, or if there are still scratches you can send the CD in to be replaced. You can contact our warranty department at (650) 628-1900 to exchange your disk for a new one. To replace your software you will need a sales receipt dated within the 90-day warranty period. Electronic Arts warrants its software to the original purchaser that Electronic Arts' software is free from defects for a period of 90-days as stated in the manual. If the disk has been misused, or the 90-day warranty has passed, then a fee will be assessed to replace the software.

FEES:

Floppy Disk and PC-CD products: $7.50 per CD 
GameCube, G.B.Advanced, G.B. Color, 
PlayStation,Playstation 2,& Xbox products: $15.00 
Nintendo 64 cartridges: $30.00
All manuals: $5.00 
Reference Cards: $3.00

ADDRESS:
EA Customer Warranty
P. O. Box 9025
Redwood City, CA 94065-9025
Warranty #: (650) 628-1900
Warranty emails; [email protected]

Please send the disk, a brief note describing the defect and a sales receipt dated within the 90-day warranty. If a fee is applicable, please include a check or money order for the corresponding amount to replace the disk.

If you do not find any scratches, fingerprints, or marks of any kind on your CD, try renaming the InstallShield folder, located in C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield, to InstallShieldOld. Start the installation again to reinstall the InstallShield components with the newest version.

If the above does not work, try the following CD Troubleshooting steps;

For Windows XP:

First, make sure that you are logged in as the Administrator (for Windows XP Professional) or Owner (for Windows XP Home). This will usually be the first account that was created once Windows XP was fully installed. If you are not certain, contact the manufacturer of your PC for assistance in finding your Administrator/Owner account.

Next, make sure that all background tasks are closed before running the game. To do this;

Hold the Ctrl and Alt keys down at the same time and hit the Del key once. This will in turn bring up a window called "Task Manager". You will then see 5 tabs; Applications, Processes, Performance, networking, and Users. Select the Processes tab; this will list all current programs that are running. Close all programs that have your login ID next to them. Your user ID is listed in the second column next to the program name. For example here is a portion of what you should see;

Image Name User Name Session ID

Explorer.exe Owner 01

The Image Name column is the name of the programs currently running. The User Name column is where you will find your User Name. The best way to check this is to locate "Explorer" and see what it says under User Name.

Also, do not close any applications that say "System" next to them. Be sure not to close a program labeled "Explorer" or "Taskmgr" as well. You close each one of these applications by clicking on each one and hitting the button "End Process". Note some applications may take multiple times before closing. Don't worry that you are permanently changing your system configuration; these applications will return when you restart your system.

If that fails to help resolve the issue, Click here to download the SafeDisk update.

If the game still fails to start, try running the installation for the game using the Program Compatibility Wizard. You can find the wizard program by clicking on Start - All Programs - Accessories and you will see the shortcut for Program Compatibility Wizard listed there. Make sure that as you walk thru the menus that you select the option "I want to use the program in the CD-ROM drive." which will be the options on the second screen of the wizard.

If the previous steps did not work, and you have 3000mb of free space on your hard drive, you can copy the entire cd to the hard drive and install the game from there. Follow these steps...

1. Right-click on your desktop, select New, click Folder, and name the folder CD Copy.
2. Double-click My Computer, right-click on your cdrom and click open.
3. Press control+A to highlight everything, then press control+C to copy everything.
4. Double-click the CD Copy folder, right-click in center of the folder and click paste.
5. Remove the cd from the cdrom drive.
6. Insert CD2, double-click on My Computer, right-click on your cdrom and click open.
7. Double-click on the Setup folder.
8. Right-click on the data3 file and click copy.
9. Go back into the Setup folder in CD Copy then right-click in center of the folder and click paste.
10. Repeat steps 6 through 9 in order to copy the data4 file.
11. Double-click the CD Copy folder, double-click the setup folder, then double-click the setup file (the icon will look like a computer).

After you are finished installing, you can delete the CD Copy folder.

For Windows 95/98/ME:

Try installing the latest version of DCOM for your operating system. Here are the URL's to download the version for your operating system;

Click here for Windows 95. 
Click here for Windows 98/ME.

Try starting up the installation now.

Also, if you have any virus protection programs like Norton or McAfee, temporarily disable them by right clicking on the icon in your system tray in the lower right corner of the desktop and selecting "Disable" or "Exit". Also be sure to end all background programs before attempting installation. Do this by hitting Ctrl+Alt+Delete simultaneously and end tasking all applications except for Explorer and systray.

If the game still won't start up, try rebooting your computer, then before you do anything, make sure to end all background tasks then try starting up the game.

Also, make sure that the default cdrom drive in windows for playing audio cd's is the cdrom drive that you installed the game from. 
1) Go to "CONTROL PANEL" (click Start -> Settings -> Control Panel)
2) Double-Click "MULTIMEDIA"
3) Click "CD MUSIC" Tab
4) Where is says: "Default CD-ROM drive for playing CD music", choose the letter of the drive that the game was installed from.

If the previous steps did not work, and you have 3000mb of free space on your hard drive, you can copy the entire cd to the hard drive and install the game from there. Follow these steps...

1. Right-click on your desktop, select New, click Folder, and name the folder CD Copy.
2. Double-click My Computer, right-click on your cdrom and click open.
3. Press control+A to highlight everything, then press control+C to copy everything.
4. Double-click the CD Copy folder, right-click in center of the folder and click paste.
5. Remove the cd from the cdrom drive.
6. Insert CD2, double-click on My Computer, right-click on your cdrom and click open.
7. Double-click on the Setup folder.
8. Right-click on the data3 file and click copy.
9. Go back into the Setup folder in CD Copy then right-click in center of the folder and click paste.
10. Repeat steps 6 through 9 in order to copy the data4 file.
11. Double-click the CD Copy folder, double-click the setup folder, then double-click the setup file (the icon will look like a computer).

After you are finished installing, you can delete the CD Copy folder.


----------



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

If this doesn't work my only other suggestion is that maybe you have a bad CD or maybe you shoudl contact EA's tech support located

HERE


----------



## jack54 (Nov 11, 2002)

I have totally given up on this and I am taking the game back for sure..Hopefully I don't get to much hassle on taking it back!
Thanks 4 the help!




Jack


----------

